# Selling my 120gb drive



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

After all the problems i've had networking my tivo with this upgraded drive i'm wanting to sell it and buy another bigger drive that i can just swap over. At the moment i have put the original Tivo drive (40gb) back and making the daily call through the modem until i purchase the new drive. Will there be any information on the 120gb drive that i need to remove before selling it on ebay and what kind of price should i be looking at?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Would you really find someone to buy a second-hand drive?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You still haven't told us what happened when you pulled the drive... I assume from this thread you didn't have any success, but what did you do and what was the result?

If you have a PC you can use to mount the drive then you could just re-install the network drivers and start again - a lot quicker and cheaper than buying a new drive


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

ndunlavey said:


> Would you really find someone to buy a second-hand drive?


Not sure, there was nothing wrong with the drive when it was installed correctly but depends if anyone could be bothered tinkering with it


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> You still haven't told us what happened when you pulled the drive... I assume from this thread you didn't have any success, but what did you do and what was the result?


Well let me put it this way............it didn't go to plan 

Basically i have a laptop so i wouldn't even know how to connect it to that. I had to take the Tivo drive round to my parents house where i have a 6 (yes six) year old PC i pulled the hard drive from that and inserted my Tivo drive and the Jenkins Iso CD and made the PC boot up from CD. The Pc didn't recognise the Tivo drive and after about 1hr pulling my hair out i thought it'd be a hell of a lot easier to just buy a new drive with everything set up and just pop it in to Tivo..............job done.

I certainly wouldn't of even changed nic config if i'd of known the trouble it could cause 



> If you have a PC you can use to mount the drive then you could just re-install the network drivers and start again - a lot quicker and cheaper than buying a new drive


I just don't know how to do it though, i already tried to hook it up to my decrepid PC, is there not a cable i could buy to connect to my notebook?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

I think you should pay another visit to your parents' house and try again. 

However, you need to disable the IDE drive auto-detect in the PC's BIOS before booting from the CD - just set the type to "none", then the linux drivers on the CD should be able to see the drive. Jumper it as "slave" too or attach it to the secondary IDE cable instead of the primary one, as some of the TiVo boot CDs have problems byteswapping the Primary Master port. 

FWIW, both the PCs I use for TiVo upgrade work are over 6 years old - one has a BIOS dated 1997! - and both are fine. You do not need a new or powerful PC for this. 

Of course, if you're dead-set on buying a preconfigured drive then I guess I shouldn't really be trying to persuade you otherwise....


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

There's no personal information on the dirve apart from
a) The first part of your postcode
b) any programs you had on there
c) your thumbs, wishlists etc.

So unless you were recording Desperate Housewives or any other programme so embarressing the buyer would be able to blackmail you - you'll be fine.

There's no reason why you can't sell it as a regular IDE desk.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I think you should pay another visit to your parents' house and try again.
> 
> However, you need to disable the IDE drive auto-detect in the PC's BIOS before booting from the CD - just set the type to "none"


I'm pretty sure i did this 



blindlemon said:


> Jumper it as "slave" too or attach it to the secondary IDE cable instead of the primary one, as some of the TiVo boot CDs have problems byteswapping the Primary Master port.


  Have absolutley no idea what you mean by "Jumper it as slave" and how do i know which is primary and secondary?



blindlemon said:


> Of course, if you're dead-set on buying a preconfigured drive then I guess I shouldn't really be trying to persuade you otherwise....


I think i may give it ONE last go, and if nothing happens i'll have to get a new one as i simply cannot afford the time it takes to do all this 

So do i just need to reinstall the cachcard drivers from a CD and not boot from the Jenkins ISO? Which cachcard drivers do i need?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The primary IDE channel is likely to be the cable to which the existing system drive is attached. If there is another cable, that will be the secondary and you should use that after disconnecting the system drive.

All drives can be jumpered as "master" or "slave" by moving the jumper at the cable-end. There should be a schematic on the drive which shows you how to jumper it. Normally, the "master" position is the one next to the IDE cable and "slave" is the 3rd from the IDE cable, although some manufacturers may differ.

Use the SiliconDust CD from here - just boot from this CD and type

nic_install/nic_install cachecard

and the program should find your TiVo drive


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

Tivo_noob said:


> ...i thought it'd be a hell of a lot easier to just buy a new drive with everything set up and just pop it in to Tivo..............job done.
> 
> .....is there not a cable i could buy to connect to my notebook?


Good idea! - You're better off buying a 250GB from blindlemon with all Tivo drivers and TivoWeb already on it - save yourself hours of frustrating Linux commands!!

You could get a USB2 drive box for about £20 and put the 120GB in it and use it to back up your laptop!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> The primary IDE channel is likely to be the cable to which the existing system drive is attached. If there is another cable, that will be the secondary and you should use that after disconnecting the system drive.
> 
> All drives can be jumpered as "master" or "slave" by moving the jumper at the cable-end. There should be a schematic on the drive which shows you how to jumper it. Normally, the "master" position is the one next to the IDE cable and "slave" is the 3rd from the IDE cable, although some manufacturers may differ.
> 
> ...


When i looked at the drives in my pc the cable was connected to my CD drive and then looped to my PC hard drive the only other thing that was connected was the floppy drive, could i disconnect that and hook it up to my Tivo?

I know about the Master or Slave jumpers now i did a search on google, cheers for the help by the way


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

The Obo said:


> Good idea! - You're better off buying a 250GB from blindlemon with all Tivo drivers and TivoWeb already on it - save yourself hours of frustrating Linux commands!!
> 
> You could get a USB2 drive box for about £20 and put the 120GB in it and use it to back up your laptop!


I hadn't thought of that, thanks!

:up:


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> only other thing that was connected was the floppy drive, could i disconnect that and hook it up to my Tivo?


(assuming you mean "could I use the floopy interface to connect my TiVo disc)
No - it's a different interface.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> When i looked at the drives in my pc the cable was connected to my CD drive and then looped to my PC hard drive the only other thing that was connected was the floppy drive, could i disconnect that and hook it up to my Tivo?


No, the floppy drive is a different interface and a different connector!

However, you can still use the single IDE lead - just make sure the CD drive is jumpered as "master" and the TiVo drive as "slave". That way your TiVo drive will be on "/dev/hdb" in linux-speak which should be fine for the NIC install CD.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Well i tried again today and Got as far as typing in nic_install/nic_install cachecard and got the following:



> Detecting TiVo harddrive - /dev/hdb (primary slave)
> 
> Detecting TiVo partitions...
> 
> ...


I've come this far so really want to figure this out now!!!

Can anyone help please?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

have you tried using the --force option to nic_install? eg.

nic_install/nic_install cachecard --force 2.5.5-01-1-023

(or 2.5.5a-01-1-023 if you have version 2.5.5a)

If that doesn't work, is it a Maxtor drive? If so then it may be locked and you will need to unlock it using DiskUtil


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> have you tried using the --force option to nic_install? eg.
> 
> nic_install/nic_install cachecard --force 2.5.5-01-1-023
> 
> ...


I'll try the forced install when i go back to my parents (maybe tonight)

Its a Samsung drive


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> Its a Samsung drive


OK - it won't be locked then.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

So should the forced install work then? Its just that i have no internet access at my parents and have to come back home to post about my problems, to cut a long story short...............its a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok, new problem. I tried the forced install and got this:

Scanning for Initrd...
initrd not found 

mounting partitions...
error - unable to mount partition "/dev/hdb7" (22)


----------



## The Obo (Feb 22, 2005)

The Obo said:


> Good idea! - You're better off buying a 250GB from blindlemon with all Tivo drivers and TivoWeb already on it - save yourself hours of frustrating Linux commands!!


I hate to quote myself......... but........


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

The Obo said:


> I hate to quote myself......... but........


Oi, don't try put me off now  i've come this far and want to sort it out. Only if someone can help though.................where for art thou blindlemon


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Have you checked all the things in the FAQ at SiliconDust?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Have you checked all the things in the FAQ at SiliconDust?


Having looked at that i think the only problem can be:


> 3) The PC may not support/detect the disk correctly - check the size of the disk as reported by the BIOS>


I'll have a look in the system bios next time i'm at my parents house


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Tivo_noob said:


> Having looked at that i think the only problem can be:
> 
> I'll have a look in the system bios next time i'm at my parents house


If i find this is the problem how do i correct it? I have a feeling this may be my last visit to try and fix the drive, so if i don't do it this time i'll have to purchase a new one, or keep my 40gb drive in and sell my cachecard and ram


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

It can't be that as your 120gb drive doesn't require LBA48 support. 

I would suggest getting an extra IDE cable and hooking your drive up as secondary master (/dev/hdc) instead as the cachecard driver install program seems happiest with drives on the secondary channel. 

Also, are you running 2.5.5a? In that case you will need to use the 2.5.5a version string with the --force command.


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Ok guys almost there..............i changed the ip back to 192.168.1.150 and net mask to 255.255.255.0 but wasn't sure what the gateway should be, what address should the gateway be?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The same address as your router - I'd guess 192.168.1.1

BTW, what did you do to get nic_install to run properly?


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> The same address as your router - I'd guess 192.168.1.1
> 
> BTW, what did you do to get nic_install to run properly?


Thats what i thought but i thought it'd be better to ask first!

Cheers blindlemon, i did what you said and set the tivo drive up as secondary master...................worked a treat!

I'll put the drive back in and let you know how i get on :up:


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

Blindlemon i could kiss you! Here is my TiVoweb running exactly how i left it almost 2 1/2 months ago!



Just done a daily call via network, everything was sweet 

Life (and TiVo) is good again!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Tivo_noob said:


> Blindlemon i could kiss you!


Please PM me a photo first 



Tivo_noob said:


> Life (and TiVo) is good again!


As it should be


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Please PM me a photo first


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Nice! When can you come round....


----------



## Tivo_noob (Jan 28, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Nice! When can you come round....


Pah, i'm not that easy..........................you've got to buy me a drink first!


----------

